# Edge Numbers



## dogdoc (Jun 15, 2009)

Not to be presumptious, but I do have some edge coordinates I have fished before-but does anyone have any "general" coordinates for the edge closest to OB? I haven't been as happy with the production (too deep?) as I have with closer in stuff. Do you guys try to anchor or do you motor over spots? I used to have some decent numbers for Trysler grounds but the last 3 years haven't used them. Have some yellow gravel but that's going to be too far. I know its in bad taste asking for numbers, but I'm really just asking general areas. Thanks and happy new year. Also, we generally use Carolina rigs everywhere with not as many bank sinkers, in deep water do you guys change this?


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

I have some numbers but there from pcola pass. I don't know if it would be close to OB. As to method, I allways trolled when out that far. The most productive method was to set a chum bag off the stern, set out a home made daisy chain with tube baits & a rattle bird behind them. Then, I would troll Stretch 25' or magnums, live baits on the down riggers or whatever I thougt might work. Generally, as long as I put out that home made rattle bird something would come up to eat. If you want the numbers, let me know & I'll pm you


----------



## Bikini Bottom (Jul 18, 2011)

*edge*

We always anchor at the edge 28 miles south of Pensacola pass. We anchor at a 180 to 205 ft ledge. And we fish all depths with dead and live bait and catch a little bit of everything, small to huge and even got spooled on free lines behind the boat. It is by far our favorite place to fish for nonstop action but yes you need alot of rope and need to be fairly good with wind and currents to get anchored in a good spot. Good luck


----------

